# How to price yourself as an  independent contractor



## Texascoder64 (Dec 25, 2013)

I am switching from being  coding/billing manager that is a salaried position onsite with a specialty  office based surgical practice  to being an independent contractor with my physician group after the first of the year.  I have been doing this for over  20 plus years and I am ready to be remote and take on multiple practices.   How do I set my payrate for coding and billing ?  What is the  average  rate for the Texas area for a  remote outpatient coder.  Is it based per claim, if so what is the going rate per claim?  If anyone has knowledge of what companies pay remote coders per claim, I would greatly appreciate the input.  
Please private message me at    LBT1964@aol.com
Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## lorrpb (Dec 26, 2013)

Perhaps my comments on a similar question in the auditing forum will help.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?p=294801#post294801


----------

